# ¿Cómo la ven desde ayy (ahí ) ?punto de vista azteca



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados ,

Ayer leí esta serie de preguntas que le hicieron a los meros meros de algunas marcas de bicis de las que mencionamos por aquí frecuentemente .

El artículo de Bike Rumor se llama " GO CARBON OR GO HOME" , y sustancialmente se refiere a ; si las compañías pequeñas de bicis pueden ( o podrán yo diría ..) sobrevivir fabricando solo marcos de aluminio .

Las preguntas me parecen muy interesantes , no tanto así algunas respuestas , valdría la pena expresar nuestra opinión como ciclistas practicantes del mountain bike y también como consumidores e incluso los que estamos en el negocio de la venta de bicis.

Obviamente dentro de la perspectiva que vivimos y pertenecemos a un país en vías de desarrollo :???::nonod:.

Así que ¿cómo la ven desde ayyyyyyyy ?

DrF035, Warp, Ritopc, Serengetijack, Rzozaya,Psycho Marco,20lt,Vizcaíno, acvdo, y demás miembros del H. Foro manifiesten su opinión al respecto .

saludos
the last biker

Go Carbon or Go Home - Can Small Brands Survive With Just Alloy Bikes? - Bike Rumor


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yo no creo que en el corto plazo se vean 'forzadas' a producir todas en fibra de carbono, pero eventualmente creo que en las gamas altas va a ser una característica mas buscada, y se vean forzadas a implementarlo.

Depende mucho del mercado y que este dispuesto a pagar por ello. Ahora sigue estando el mito o conocimiento o creencia de que la F de C se rompe y no dura. Creo que conforme pasa el tiempo, se mejoran los materiales y el modo de construcción ya no va a ser tan válido este argumento. 

Vienen varias cosas. Una, las marcas mas mainstream cada vez van a estar sacando mejores modelos, y posiblemente con acceso a tecnologías que solo produciendo y vendiendo a gran escala van a ser costeables, además de tener mas personal para diseñar y mantener los diseños de bicicletas. Por decir, creo que mucho del éxito de marcas como Turner, Knolly, Intense, y otras dependen del dueño/creador. Pero eventualmente, cuantos ingenieros tiene Specialized soportando las bicis de montaña vs cuantos puede tener Turner (o cualquier otra marca pequeña)?

Si fabricar en fibra de carbono implica irse a Asia para la fabricación, es algo riesgoso para estas compañías en las que la leyenda 'Made in the USA' es un punto fuerte de venta? Y que tan caro es diseñar estas bicis? Y en qué volúmen se tienen que vender?

Sin embargo, igual los costos de diseño y fabricación de fibra de carbono pueden ir bajando conforme va avanzando la tecnología, y puede ser que para una empresa que vende un volúmen pequeño de bicis pueda ser mas accesible?

Si por decir, los cuadros de estas marcas pequeñas de doble suspensión están en promedio arriba de los 2,000 USD (precio de lista), si los fabrican en carbono, que tanto subirían? Podrían vender el mismo volúmen que de aluminio?

A mi no me importa tanto el material con que estén hechas las bicis, sino mas bien si esta bien hecho y bien diseñada la bici, pero a cuantos el material puede ser importante?


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Justo ayer leí el artículo... como dices, muy interesante las preguntas... las respuestas como dices no tan interesantes (algunas sí) porque obviamente tienen que defender su posición respecto a la FC e ir de acuerdo a su situación actual de producción. 

Creo que los de Moots son muy cuerdos... al ponerse en un renglón aparte de aluminio o fibra de carbono pues quien se compra un cuadro de titanio sabe que le va a salir caro pero que va a durar toda una vida y más con las características propias del titanio. Ellos no necesitan necesariamente entrarle a la fibra de carbono pues su nicho de mercado es punto y aparte.

de ahí en fuera, Intense, Pivot y Transition dieron respuestas más congruentes, es decir como pequeño productor de cuadros de gama alta (haciendo énfasis en GAMA ALTA) tarde o temprano tienen que entrarle porque los que los diferencia de las marcas mayoristas es precisamente el ofrecer un producto con mayor atención a los detalles y que satisfaga las demandas de los ciclistas conocedores y si la gente quiere carbono pues hay que darle carbono. 
Foes y Turner como todo buen político no se comprometen mucho en sus respuestas... dan a entender que lo que a ellos les interesa (y a un buen sector de ciclistas) es que la producción siga siendo local, por eso los costos son tan altos, sus bicis no le piden nada a una de carbono sin embargo no menosprecian la FC porque como negocio es para donde está dirigiendo el consumo. 


Creo que como productores pequeños que ofrecen un producto "boutique" están casi casi obligados o corren el riesgo de quedarse atrás de la competencia. Si tienes un cuadro de aluminio y otro de fibra de carbono que cuesten lo mismo y tengan características similares de manejo vas a elegir el más ligero y resistente y por el momento ese cuadro es el de carbono. 
Si tienes los medios para comprar la mejor bicicleta disponible (ojo no la más cara... sino sería una de la marca de la "ESE") en el mercado te vas a dirigir con cualquiera de estas marcas y en cuestión de material también sería de carbono. Porque tarde o temprano el estigma de que son de plástico y se rompen irá desapareciendo y el mercado de quien compra aluminio por temor a que que son más frágiles irá reduciéndose. 

Yo en lo personal estoy contento con mis bicicletas de aluminio porque no me queda de otra (por el momento no hay recursos para nueva bici). pero si tuviera el $$ cambiaba mi flux y la stinky por una ibis o una transition de carbono o igual y le quito de las manos una bici que le vi a un cuate en el estacionamiento del zapo el otro día porque así no tendría que decidir en la mañana si quiero salir a pedalear rápido con una bici ligera o que me cueste la subida y bajar hecho la mocha y saltando con una bici pesada. 

Creo que el ciclismo poco a poco está yendo hacia la modalidad de Enduro en Francia e Italia... o por lo menos para mí es lo que suena más atractivo hacer por el momento que mis huesos aguantan, y si vemos qué bicicletas usan esos cuates veríamos muchas Ibis lo cual da mucho en qué pensar respecto del rumbo de la industria

y bueno, para terminar, ya que hablamos de Ibis, me hubiera gustado oír qué piensan ellos como productores exclusivos de FC. (y un poco más de historia que en lo personal no sé nada los vi que aparecieron de la noche a la mañana)

Saludos!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo quiero cuadros de acero


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Interesante artículo lastbiker, tanto las preguntas como algunas respuestas de los dueños/diseñadores de bicis.

Yo creo que si van a poder subsistir la mayoría de las marcas pequeñas de mtb haciendo principalmente marcos de aluminio, por que en mi opinión, siempre habrá un mercado para ellos. Yo, por ejemplo, no estoy convencido de la fibra de carbono, por razones principalmente ambientales: No es un material degradable (una vez hecho permanecerá con nosotros por siglos), es difícilmente reciclable (aunque no imposible, pero si muy caro hacerlo), es reutilzable, pero también es costoso hacerlo. Aunque marcas como Trek y Specialized ya están abordando esta problemática ambiental de la fibra de carbono, los avances son solo "pasos de bebe" para el enorme problema que puede representar las toneladas de fibra de carbono de marcos desechados y tirados a la basura. Para los que piensan como yo (lo cual reconozco que probablemente es una minoría ) el aluminio sigue siendo el material ideal para las mtb. Además me siguen gustando más las bicis de aluminio. 

Para mi esto de la fibra de carbono vs. alumunio es como tener un Ferrari o un Land Rover. El primero esta precioso, es ligerito y corre increible, pero tienes que cuidarlo bastante, porque es un tanto delicadito. El segundo es verdaderamente un todo terreno que probablemente pasaras como herencia a tus nietos sin mayores preocupaciones por el. Por ejemplo, una gran proporción de los primeros Land Rover Defender 90 y 110 hechos casi enteramente de aluminio en los años 1950s...¡Siguen circulando hoy en día! Lo cual es un record mundial que ninguna otra marca de automoviles ha alcanzado. El aluminio ha ayudado mucho en ello.

Saludos,


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

Aluminio, una simple razon. 1 libra de peso no justifica tanto billete y , como dice Mr Turner, un cuadro de aluminio puedes seguir usándolo aunque tenga una pequeña aboyadura.. el de carbono es reparación o reparacion.

repito.. pequeña aboyadura...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yo admiro mucho a Brent Foes, porque es un tipo honesto y congruente con sus ideales:

Aquí dice la neta de lo que piensa, aunque a veces se pasa y es brutalmente honesto:

FOES: We’re not into carbon. I don’t know how to make carbon frames, and I’m not going to go overseas just to have someone put my name on a frame. I could easily go to Asia and have a frame made for $300, but that’s just not who we are.

Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Las preguntas si son interesantes, las respuestas predecibles. En particular la de Specialized :lol:

En resumen, yo creo que las pequeñas marcas si pueden sobrevivir haciendo cuadros de aluminio... eso si, que no esperen el volumen de ventas que han tenido hasta ahora y dentro de poco va a ser al reves, para tener un cuadro de aluminio habra que pagar un extra porque el carbono va a salir mas barato. Ya pasamos por eso cuando los cuadros eran de acero, no TLB?

Pues hay espacio para todos. Digo, todavia hay quien hace cuadros de acero para ruta y MTB... y se venden muy bien! Reynolds, Columbus y Tange siguen haciendo todos tuberias de acero para bici... pero si quieres una buena bici de acero, sabes que va a ser un poco mas cara que la de aluminio y la mayoria te van a ver feo por tu bici cavernaria.

Ya hay marcas que "sobreviven" gracias a usar solo aluminio. Nicolai como un ejemplo. Foes, Ventana, Turner y otras. Sin embargo, tambien hay que mencionar que algunas de ellas se empiezan a diversificar, tal vez preparandose para una reduccion del mercado de bicis de aluminio. Turner ya dejo ver que esta trabajando en algo de carbono y Nicolai esta incursionando en otras areas (bicis con caja de cambios, electricas, fabricaciones especiales, etc.)

Desde mi muy tonto punto de vista, habemos mucho troglodita que no nos importa ahorrar 250grs (menos de un vaso de agua, para ponerlo en perspectiva) en un cuadro y que no tenemos la voluntad de torquear todos y cada uno de los tornillos de la bici. No queremos preocuparnos si la bici se golpea contra la esquina de una pared por apoyarla mal. Es una condenada bici, no el transbordador espacial. Para carvenicolas como yo, no hay nada como una bici de metal.

Ah... apoyen a marcas que fabrican bicis!! No es lo mismo fabricar, que mandar a hacer.


----------



## herluf (May 27, 2009)

Serengetijack, la cantidad de cuadros de fibra de carbono es una nimiedad desde el punto de vista ambiental si se compara con las aplicaciones industriales del material. 
Los "pasos de bebe" de Trek y Specialized tienen mucho sentido. No vale la pena buscar soluciones a un problema que aún no existe. 
Actualmente existen varias opciones sobre el ¿qué hacer con FC desechada?. Esta puede seguir usándose para muchísimas aplicaciones que no requieren del mismo nivel de resistencia que el producto inicial, lo cual con el tiempo va a abrir la posibilidad de usar FC en muchas mas aplicaciones de bajo costo. 
Cuando la cantidad de desechos de fibra de carbono llegue a un cierto nivel, se generará automáticamente una industria capaz de hacer uso de esos desechos. Los procesos de reciclaje existen, y llegaran a ser rentables en algún momento. 
La producción de aluminio es en si fue problemota ambiental por la pura energía requerida para purificar el material. Ahora, con la gran cantidad de productos en aluminio, el reciclaje es cosa de todos los días. 
Para mi el mayor problema es que, tratándose de un material compuesto, es imposible eliminar las delaminaciones, es decir la fatiga del material va a ser mucho mayor que la de la mayoría de los metales, sobre todo si el material recibe fuerzas perpendicualres al plano, lo cual es totalmente imposible de evitar en una bici MTB.
Para competición y bicis de alta gama, me parece que la FC tiene muchas aplicaciones, pero se me hace que la fibra de carbono es demasiado material para las necesidades de muchos ciclistas, sobre todo en "paises bicicleteros" (entiéndase no tan desarrollados) como México (el cual es el tema de este thread).
En lo personal no tengo ninguna bici en FC por qué me parece injustificable pagar un 20% a 40% mas por ahorrarme un 10% de peso en la bici, sobre todo cuando se perfectamente que el que debería de perder peso soy yo.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

*Nimiedad? nop*



herluf said:


> Serengetijack, la cantidad de cuadros de fibra de carbono es una nimiedad desde el punto de vista ambiental si se compara con las aplicaciones industriales del material.


Pues creo que hemos leido cosas diferentes referentes a la fibra de carbono y el ambiente. No es una nimiedad en absoluto. El problema de los residuos de fc puede, eventualmente, llegar a ser muy, muy grave. Ahora no tengo tiempo, pero en cuanto pueda pondré aquí algunos links interesantes y con muchos datos duros sobre esto.
Saludos,


----------



## herluf (May 27, 2009)

Serengetijack said:


> Pues creo que hemos leido cosas diferentes referentes a la fibra de carbono y el ambiente. No es una nimiedad en absoluto. El problema de los residuos de fc puede, eventualmente, llegar a ser muy, muy grave. Ahora no tengo tiempo, pero en cuanto pueda pondré aquí algunos links interesantes y con muchos datos duros sobre esto.
> Saludos,


Pues bienvenidos sean los links.
Es claro que las técnicas de reciclaje de un material compuesto son muy diferente a las técnicas usadas para materiales mas tradicionales, pero eso no quiere decir que sea un gran problema una vez que el incentivo económico para reciclarlas exista. 
Como mencioné arriba, las técnicas ya existen y en algunos casos ya son rentables.
http://www.elgcf.com/technical.html
Respecto al reciclaje por parte de Trek, es claro que se trata mas que nada de un programa para verse bien, mas que de algo que realmente beneficie al ambiente. Según las propias estimaciones de Trek, estarán reciclando menos de 25 toneladas al año, lo cual es una nimiedad, sobre todo si consideramos los costos (tanto económicos como ambientales) para realizar este reciclaje.
Por la misma naturaleza del programa, los cuadros desechados se tendrán que transportar de manera individual o en grupos muy pequeños. Si pensamos en los costos ambientales de mandar de regreso una bici por miles de km, nos daremos cuenta de que se trata de otra campaña "verde" con nulo valor real ambiental. 
Dada la novedad de las tecnologías basadas en fibra de carbono, es totalmente injusto comparar su huella ambiental con la de tecnologías que han tenido décadas para desarrollar procesos rentables de reciclaje.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

herluf said:


> Pues bienvenidos sean los links.
> Es claro que las técnicas de reciclaje de un material compuesto son muy diferente a las técnicas usadas para materiales mas tradicionales, pero eso no quiere decir que sea un gran problema una vez que el incentivo económico para reciclarlas exista.
> Como mencioné arriba, las técnicas ya existen y en algunos casos ya son rentables.
> http://www.elgcf.com/technical.html
> ...


Aqui va un link.
Bicycle Retailer and Industry News
Y un PDF de la Universidad de Nottingham:

Desde el punto de vista de sustentabilidad ambiental, el asunto es muy simple: Es un producto "nuevo" no-natural (creado por el hombre) que requiere grandes cantidades de energía para producirse, no es bio-degradable y su reciclado es difícil y/o costoso.

Saludos,


----------



## herluf (May 27, 2009)

Serengetijack said:


> Aqui va un link.
> Bicycle Retailer and Industry News
> Y un PDF de la Universidad de Nottingham:
> 
> ...


Exactamente la misma lógica se puede aplicar al aluminio cuando este fue aislado como material.
El aluminio puro es prácticamente inexistente en la naturaleza, es decir, se trata de un material no-natural creado por el hombre. Su producción requiere de cantidades de energía exorbitantes incluso con técnicas modernas. Es solo durante las últimas 5 o 6 décadas que su uso se ha extendido, es un material que tampoco es biodegradable y hasta hace pocas décadas su reciclaje era casi inexistente. 
A la fibra de carbono hay que darle chance de madurar antes de compararla "al tu por tu" con materiales que han tenido décadas o siglos para volverse "limpios". 
Si bien la discusión de los posibles problemas ambientales de na tecnología "nueva" me parece de lo mas relevante. Hay que tener en cuenta que una buena parte de esta discusión se origina con los proveedores de materiales que el FC está desplazando. Es claro que al ver amenazada su fuente de ingresos, busquen formas de hacer que su producto se vea mas atractivo.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

herluf said:


> Exactamente la misma lógica se puede aplicar al aluminio cuando este fue aislado como material


De acuerdo y eso que el aluminio es el metal mas abundante en la corteza terrestre. Lo mismo puede decirse del acero, titanio, magnesio, manganeso, etc...

De hecho, a menos que hagamos bicis de bambu, madera y caucho, necesitamos ingentes cantidades de energia para fabricar una bici.

Pero si las hacemos de madera, matamos los arboles que queremos para rodar entre ellos.

Si las hacemos de hueso, matamos animalitos.

Todo tiene un costo ecologico.

Me preocupan mas los derrames de hidrocarburos y el reciclaje de baterias que cualquier problema que pueda ser el reciclaje de carbono.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

herluf said:


> Exactamente la misma lógica se puede aplicar al aluminio cuando este fue aislado como material.
> El aluminio puro es prácticamente inexistente en la naturaleza, es decir, se trata de un material no-natural creado por el hombre. Su producción requiere de cantidades de energía exorbitantes incluso con técnicas modernas. Es solo durante las últimas 5 o 6 décadas que su uso se ha extendido, es un material que tampoco es biodegradable y hasta hace pocas décadas su reciclaje era casi inexistente.
> A la fibra de carbono hay que darle chance de madurar antes de compararla "al tu por tu" con materiales que han tenido décadas o siglos para volverse "limpios".
> Si bien la discusión de los posibles problemas ambientales de na tecnología "nueva" me parece de lo mas relevante. Hay que tener en cuenta que una buena parte de esta discusión se origina con los proveedores de materiales que el FC está desplazando. Es claro que al ver amenazada su fuente de ingresos, busquen formas de hacer que su producto se vea mas atractivo.


De acuerdo en términos generales. No estoy seguro de tu punto sobre si la discusión ambiental se origina con los proveedores de otros materiales. De hecho algunos de los líderes mundiales en técnología de reciclaje de fibra de carbono y su problemática ambiental son algunas universidades británicas, Univ. of Nottingham entre ellas. Ellos has aportado mucho a la discusión, pero realmente desconozco en donde se origina.

Yo me esperaré unos años hasta que la FC sea más barata y su reciclaje más factible y real (sobre todo en países en desarrollo) para hacerme de una bici de este material. Mientras tanto, estoy feliz con mi bici de aluminio. Así, si rompo el cuadro, vendo el aluminio para que lo conviertan en latas de cervezas!! 

Saludos,


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Serengetijack said:


> Yo me esperaré unos años hasta que la FC sea más barata y su reciclaje más factible y real (sobre todo en países en desarrollo) para hacerme de una bici de este material. Mientras tanto, estoy feliz con mi bici de aluminio. Así, si rompo el cuadro, vendo el aluminio para que lo conviertan en latas de cervezas!!
> 
> Saludos,


Jack... el reciclaje ayuda, pero no dice toda la historia.

El Aluminio como menciona Herluf, necesita cantidades espectaculares de energia electrica para su proceso. Eso sin mencionar quimicos asociados.

Para su reciclaje, minimo tienes que calentarlo (obvio) por encima de su punto de fusion y para ello se usan hornos electricos. Otra vez, mas energia.

Sin embargo, el mayor porcentaje de bicicletas vendidas en el mundo (que no son ni por asomo de High End como las nuestras) son de acero. Un material para el cual hay que fundirlo por arriba de los 1600 grados... que se produce en altos hornos que consumen grandes cantidades de coque o combustibles fosiles... eso para fabricar los tochos de los cuales se saca la tuberia, que tiene que despues tiene que ser calentado en hornos electricos o de gas para hacer tochos mas pequeños, para despues poder ser estirada en frio o caliente, mas energia electrica para soldarlo, etc.

Ok... el acero se recicla... que se usa? Un horno electrico de fusion que consume una enorme cantidad de energia electrica...

y ya que reciclaste el material... a repetir el ciclo para fabricacion de tuberia/bicicleta!

Eso sin contar la cantidad de contaminantes que se producen.

Si quieres ponerte a llorar, investiga un poco del proceso de extraccion del oro. Voladuras con dinamita, gigantescas areas forestales o silvestres devastadas, montañas enteras convertidas en agujeros en el terreno y siempre queda un remanente de material altamente toxico (como cianuro).

En mi muy tonta opinion, no es que el acero y el aluminio sean mas limpios que la fibra de carbono. Es simplemente que su uso esta tan extendido que simplemente no podemos prescindir de ellos.

Y en el caso de las bicis, despues tenemos que añadir el proceso de fabricacion de llantas, aceites, grasas, etc. que una bicicleta necesita.

Ya no suena tan ecologica, verdad? Cierto que no produce contaminantes, mas que los desechos cuando se descarta una y que la generalizacion de su uso ayudaria considerablemente a la mejora del medio ambiente, pero eso es solo porque la comparamos con un auto o una motocicleta.

Mil disculpas, por desviarme de la discusion y no lo comento como una critica a tu punto de vista o a tu persona. Es solo que a veces siento que las medidas que se toman para "ayudar al medio ambiente" es taparle el ojo al macho y ponerle un curita al verdadero problema.

No pretendo ser ecologista... de hecho, trabajo en construir cosas que no hacen muy feliz a Greenpeace. Pero tal vez por eso siento que haciendo "un poquito cada quien" no hacemos lo suficiente.

Mil disculpas de nuevo, ya me fui de largo.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

No tienes por que disculparte Warp. Todos los puntos de vista son respetables.
Saludos,


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> Mientras tanto, estoy feliz con mi bici de aluminio. Así, si rompo el cuadro, vendo el aluminio para que lo conviertan en latas de cervezas!!
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Warp said:


> _Sin embargo, el mayor porcentaje de bicicletas vendidas en el mundo (que no son ni por asomo de High End como las nuestras) son de acero. _
> 
> Este es un punto interesante, porque recuerdo perfectamente que una vez entre a la bodega de "bicis extraviadas o abandonadas" de la Universidad de Londres donde estudié y había docenas de bicis de cromoly y unas pocas de aluminio. Y todas se vendian como "fierro viejo" a un comprador asociado a la universidad. Pero bueno, al menos se reciclaban y no terminaban en un tiradero (landfill) como muchos de los primeros cuadros de carbono para los que no había (hay, en muchos paises, me atrevo a incluir a México en esta categoría) quien los recicle.
> 
> ...


Saludos,


----------



## herluf (May 27, 2009)

Desde el punto de vista ambiental, en general la bici mas ecológica es la que no se produce. Es decir, sería mucho mas ecológico quedarnos con el cuadro que tenemos. El problema es que no todos son eternos y la mercadotecnia y la protección ambiental son dos cosas que de plano no se llevan.
En fin, el parámetro de qué tan ecológica sea la producción y reciclaje de mi bici no pesaría mucho a la hora de comprarme una nueva. Pero incluso en ese caso, una de metal me parecería mejor por el simple hecho de que, para montaña, son mas durables. La FC, dada su anisotropía, aguanta mucho si la sometes SOLO a las cargas para la que fue diseñada, pero requiere estar seguro de no caerse y de que no le salten piedras. 
Mi principal argumento para mantenerme alejado de la FC es que a la larga va a tender a durar menos que una de metal. De hecho la mayoría de los metales tiene una carga límite de fatiga, es decir si las cargas se mantienen por debajo de ese valor, la estructura puede aguantar un número infinito de cargas. La FC no tiene ese mismo comportamiento, es decir, no importa que tan bien se le trate, tarde o temprano llegará a su límite de fatiga, aunque claro, este puede ser tan alto si el cuadro está bien diseñado, que sea imposible alcanzarlo durante el transcurso de nuestras vidas. 
En una bici de ruta, no veo problema en usar FC, ahí las cargas con mas o menos constantes y se puede esperar que dure años y años. En una MTB, la verdad es que no encuentro argumentos para comprar una para el uso que yo le doy. Si compitiera a buen nivel no lo pensaría dos veces, pero para salir los fines de semana, me parece mucha lana por lo que obtengo de ventajas, y las desventajas también pesan bastante. 
En mi caso es la codera lo que me mantiene alejado de la FC, pero me parece respetable si alguien prefiere dejarla a un lado por motivos ambientales. Mi único punto en ese sentido, es que no es un problema TAN grande como algunos quieren pintarlo.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados :

Realmente todas las opiniones son valiosas y tienen sus muy buenos puntos rescatables y muy importantes , en mi particular punto de vista llega un momento en que los posts se pueden volver discusiones bizantinas , regresando al tema del material con el que están fabricados los marcos de las bicis pues simple y llanamente me parece que es cuestión personal , tanto de gustos , facilidades, preferencias y economía, bueno también de creencias.

Yo tuve bicis con marco de acero que fueron excelentes en aquellos tiempos , después le brinqué a las de aluminio y para que les cuento fueron una maravilla.... en aquellos tiempos como nos vendieron las "bondades " del aluminio sobre el acero , de aluminio han sido la gran mayoría de mis bicis hasta que comencé con las de fibra de carbono .... en el inter hace ya varios años tuve algunas de titanio que no me gustaron nada , así de plano.

En los personal a mi me gustan mucho las de fibra de carbono , tanto xc como trail y hasta all mountain , me gusta su desempeño , acabados y sensaciones que se perciben al rodar , la verdad sea dicha para nada he pensado en motivos ambientalistas o ecológicos al respecto de que va a pasar con mis cuadros de fibra de carbono cuando yo estire las patrullas ...hay se los encargaré a alguien .......y cuando se me rompa algún marco pues ya lo estaré colgando en alguna "pader " de mi jacal, tampoco me preocupa que se llegue a romper o que le entre "fatiga " a los chain stays ja ja ja , o que se descacarache en algún lugar , total como ya lo dije tantito en broma tantito en serio , si por alguna razón ya sea que no me guste o que se rompa o etc etc etc , pues me compro otro y ya, de todos modos mientras las bicis me gusten sean de lo que sean cuando es tiempo de cambiar pues a cambiar .

Tengo muy claro que difícilmente regresaré a una bici con marco de aluminio mientras existan todas las opciones de bicis con marco de fibra de carbono , de la misma forma que nunca regresaré a llantas con cámara , v-brakes, hardtails y demás cosas del pasado .

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

the last biker said:


> En los personal a mi me gustan mucho las de fibra de carbono , tanto xc como trail y hasta all mountain , me gusta su desempeño , acabados y sensaciones que se perciben al rodar , la verdad sea dicha para nada he pensado en motivos ambientalistas o ecológicos al respecto de que va a pasar con mis cuadros de fibra de carbono cuando yo estire las patrullas ...hay se los encargaré a alguien .......y cuando se me rompa algún marco pues ya lo estaré colgando en alguna "pader " de mi jacal, tampoco me preocupa que se llegue a romper o que le entre "fatiga " a los chain stays ja ja ja , o que se descacarache en algún lugar , total como ya lo dije tantito en broma tantito en serio , si por alguna razón ya sea que no me guste o que se rompa o etc etc etc , pues me compro otro y ya, de todos modos mientras las bicis me gusten sean de lo que sean cuando es tiempo de cambiar pues a cambiar .


Muy válido mi estimado TLB, y muy valiosa tu sabia opinión.

Al final, todo se traduce en términos bastante simples desde el punto de vista del ambiente en que vivímos y que nos sostiene y mantiene; con la siguiente fórmula:

*"Cuantos somos y cuanto consumimos"​*
A mi me encantan tanto las bicis, como al vecino de a lado. Sin embargo, trato de mantener mi nivel de consumo (de bicis y de todo) al mínimo posible, como un principio en mi vida.

Saludos y un abrazo,


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

[QUOTE=Serengetijack;9659561 Sin embargo, trato de mantener mi nivel de consumo (de bicis y de todo) al mínimo posible, como un principio en mi vida.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pues en mi caso me gusta mucho el "Consumismo " y lo practico al máximo posible y me a dado excelentes resultados y me funciona muy bien en nuestro país en vías de desarrollo , hago la aclaración de que el Consumismo que practico es obligado por las circunstancias :madman:

Con su mismo pantalón
Con su mismo traje
Con su mismo coche
Con su mismo trabajo
Con su mismo ordenador
Con su mismo departamento 

Y ................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

.......................
Con su misma vieja:madmax: .......bici  ja ja ja 

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

jajaja, ese esta de antología TLB! Ya lo anoté y lo voy a guardar y circular entre los ecolócos de por acá! Buenisimo!!! 

Con su misma vieja!!!! jajaja, no manches! Yo ahí si puedo presumir que consumo harto de eso último! Pero al fin hay de a madres, no!? Esas si no están en peligro de extinción!


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

the last biker said:


> Tengo muy claro que difícilmente regresaré a una bici con marco de aluminio mientras existan todas las opciones de bicis con marco de fibra de carbono , de la misma forma que nunca regresaré a llantas con cámara , v-brakes, *hardtails* y demás cosas del pasado .
> 
> saludos.
> the last biker


Mi estimado TLB checate este video, sobre las hardtail como objetos "outdated" del pasado...

Video: Chromag - Trail Boss - Pinkbike

Saludos,


----------



## herluf (May 27, 2009)

Bueno, regresando al tema original: el punto de vista Azteca, dudo mucho que estemos cerca de ver el final de Aluminio. 
El presupuesto del mexicano promedio definitivamente no da para cuadros de FC, y menos si se les va a ver como lo que son: equipo deportivo diseñado para el alto desempeño pero NO necesariamente para durar y durar. 
Los fabricantes nacionales, si buen pueden llegar a adoptar la FC, dudo mucho que dejen totalmente a un lado la producción de bicis low end, que son las que mas venden en México. 
El artículo se refiere mas que nada a los fabricantes especializados que satisfacen nichos específicos del mercado. Ahí si creo que solo hay espacio para determinado número de fabricantes de cuadros metálicos, el resto va a tener que buscar materiales alternativos o perecer me parecer.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

herluf said:


> Los fabricantes nacionales, si buen pueden llegar a adoptar la FC, dudo mucho que dejen totalmente a un lado la producción de bicis low end, que son las que mas venden en México.


Como ya se habia apuntado antes, las bicis low end en efecto son las mas vendidas a nivel mundial no nadamas en Mexico.

Alubike tiene a Krbo bike (o como se escriba) para llenar ese "nicho".

Ya tienen varios años, yo me acuerdo haber visto cuadros de esos en la Expo Bici del 2006.

http://www.krbobike.com/

En cuanto al mercado mexicano, es bien cierto que el poder adquisitivo hace las bicis de carbono poco accesibles... pero aun asi creo que se van a empezar a vender mucho las bicis de carbono en el mercado high-end y hasta en el rango medio (Krbo, Chinarellos, etc.)

La flota en el mercado de Mexico es muy weight-weenie y muy polarizada entre el DH y el XC. Pareciera que cualquier cosa en medio no tiene mucho impulso. La mayoria de los componentes que ves en tiendas (incluso en linea) son para XC o de plano FR/DH.

Por otro lado... las marcas grandes estan impulsando el carbono con fuerza y en Mexico las marcas grandes son las que "mandan" en el mercado.

Asi que si antes era dificil ver una Turner, Ventana, Foes, Nicolai en el monte, mientras estas marcas no se pasen al carbono, las vamos a ver todavia menos en mexico.

Puedo ver con facilidad como se van a vender mas las Epic, Fuel, Anthem, etc de cabrono. No importa que te puedas comprar una Flux o una ASR por el mismo billete o menos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Las bicis cariñosas en México.......*

Estimados :

Tengo la ligera sospecha o mejor dicho la impresión de que algunos piensan que el mercado mexicano de bicis de costo alto (y obviamente de gran calidad y nombre ) es muy pequeño y yo me pregunto relativo o comparado con que o contra quien.

Si lo comparamos contra el total de bicis vendidas de todo tipo en un periodo anual pues si es claro que las bicis de montaña high-end representan un porcentaje muy pequeño , no se cuanto sea exactamente pero de todos modos no importa ,sabemos que la proporción es muy escueta.

Si comparamos el número de mtbikes high-end contra el total de mtbikes de todo tipo , entonces el porcentaje aumenta , puede que no demasiado pero si es mayor.

No me voy a referir a una comparación contra las bicis que se presentan en las carreras de mtbike , porque en eventos masivos se pierde la objetividad y no es punto de com paración .

_Pero si nos ponemos a ver el número de mtbikes high-end en la población de aficionados a la bici de montaña que rueden al menos dos o tres veces por semana y que pertenezcan al sector clase media ,media alta y alta , el número de mtbikers que traen bicis hlgh-end es bastante alto y en algunas zonas es altísimo ._

Cada día hay mas ciclistas que invierten en sus bicis una buena cantidad de dinero y hay quien se gasta 50mil , 60 mil o mucho mas en una bici de montaña high-end sin toser o estornudar y en los últimos tres años los que le entraron a la fibra de carbono y han vuelto a estrenar regresaron a una bici de fibra de carbono .

Cada día ciclistas de montaña jóvenes, maduros y viejos saben mucho mas de bicis y componentes y cada día quieren tener lo mejor y lo último , sobre todo " $i Pueden " me consta de amigos que ahorita ya tienen algunos componentes 2013 cuando en otros países desarrollados ni en las tiendas están disponibles .

Mi comentario va en el sentido que en el tema bicicletero de montaña no todo esta de la fregada en nuestro país y que aunque las cosas están difíciles, hablando de bicis de montaña ( y nada mas...) todavía hay quien puede tener lo que le gusta , claro si tiene con que.

En las salidas a rodar los fines de semana uno se da cuenta como anda la cosa y para darse cuenta es obvio y necesario SALIR A RODAR !!! con la bola de cab....cuates ciclistas , ahí se da uno cuenta de como esta el verdadero ambiente y la jugada y la onda de " en que biclas andamos rodando " .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## herluf (May 27, 2009)

the last biker said:


> Estimados :
> 
> Tengo la ligera sospecha o mejor dicho la impresión de que algunos piensan que el mercado mexicano de bicis de costo alto (y obviamente de gran calidad y nombre ) es muy pequeño y yo me pregunto relativo o comparado con que o contra quien.


Por razones geográficas no se exactamente de cuantos usuarios estemos hablando. En lo personal me parecería raro que el mercado mexicano sea muy grande. Es claro que siempre va a haber quienes invierten 20 000+ pesos en una bici y que incluso cambian de bici cada temporada, pero es claro que moviendose en ese ambiente se vean muchas bicis y muchas de ellas caras. La última vez que fui a México me impresionó el número de bicis de montaña en las rutas que frecuentaba cuando vivía allá, pero aun así dista muchísimo de la cantidad de bicis high end que se ven por acá. Mas aún, la cantidad de usuarios de foros bicis de montaña en México me parece muy limitada, aunque no se que tan representativa sea del total de usuarios.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

herluf said:


> En lo personal me parecería raro que el mercado mexicano sea muy grande. Es claro que siempre va a haber quienes invierten 20 000+ pesos en una bici y que incluso cambian de bici cada temporada, pero es claro que moviendose en ese ambiente se vean muchas bicis y muchas de ellas caras.


Totalmente de acuerdo, herluf.

Yo creo que si te mueves en el ambiente de "High End" como sucede con TLB, se tiene una visión un poquito "distorcionada" de la realidad y a lo mejor se cree que "Todo México es Puebla". jeje 

Aca en el Sureste (y me refiero con ello a tres estados en los que ruedo y me muevo; Campeche, Chiapas y Yucatán) el porcentaje de gente con bicis "high end" es minúsculo. La gran mayoría de los mtbikers de por acá andan -o andamos- en bicis de gama media a baja (bicis de entre $10,000 y $25,000). Es rarísimo ver a alguien en una bici más cara. Solo una vez en una rodada en Yucatán, hace algunos años ya, he visto una Epic, por ejemplo, y tan tan. Nunca, nunca de los jamaseeeceees he visto una Pivot, Ibis, Intense, Santa Cruz u otra de esas chipocludas biclas por acá. Never ever. Nada de bicis caras por acá o si las hay, capaz que no las sacan, hahaha . Pero bueno, quizas es que no me junto con los bikers adecuados y si existen, pero en verdad lo dudo mucho.

Saludos,


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, herluf.
> 
> Yo creo que si te mueves en el ambiente de "High End" como sucede con TLB, se tiene una visión un poquito "distorcionada" de la realidad y a lo mejor se cree que "Todo México es Puebla". jeje
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado Serengetijack :

Tienes razón solo que ; mi bicicletera realidad distorcionada :lol:no se refiere únicamente a la Angelópolis y sus alrededores , me refiero en general a México como país, muchos practicantes de mtbike de Guadalajara y alrededores, Querétaro, El Bajío, Hidalgo , Valle de Bravo y sobre todo del DF pueden dar constancia de la clase y nivel de bici que andan rodando .

Sin ser "incluyente " o "excluyente " ni sectorizar a nadie , me referí tácitamente a que los aficionados al mtbike que tienen medianamente o altamente (con mayor razón ..) billete y que son muchos en el país gustan y pueden comprarse bicis de muy buen nivel y que en ese "comparativo " contra el aficionado al mtbike del primer mundo , México dista mucho de ir a la zaga .

Y precisamente la semana pasada envié dos carbon fiber (o fibre) high-end bikes precisamente por allá.... por tus lares , a lo mejor un día de éstos te las encuentras .

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

the last biker;9664347
Y precisamente la semana pasada envié dos carbon fiber (o fibre) high-end bikes precisamente por allá.... por tus lares said:


> ¿A donde las enviaste? ¿Y que fueron (Ibis, Pivot, otras)? Digo, para ver si los asalto en una de esas en el monte!!!  No, ya en serio, para ver si los conozco.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> ¿A donde las enviaste? ¿Y que fueron (Ibis, Pivot, otras)? Digo, para ver si los asalto en una de esas en el monte!!!  No, ya en serio, para ver si los conozco.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Te mando la info por email si no van a decir por aquí que ando promoviendo mis ventas 
y ya ves que está rete prohibidíssimo por aquí :skep: , me vayan a vetar del H. Foro y eso si sería una catástrofe para mi ya que me provocaría entrar en una depresión intelectual bicicletera que me llevaría a un ostracismo cletero y eso sería "pior " que si se acaba el mundo a fin de 2012 .

saludos 
the last biker


----------

